# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ψαχνω πληροφοριες για κατασκευη ενος τροφοδοτικου

## GEWRGE

καλησπέρα σε όλους για αρχή.Είμαι σχετικα ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα και με τα κυκλωματα γενικοτερα.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι αποφασισα να ασχωληθω για μια πτυχιακη εργασια με την κατασκευη ενος τροφοδοτικου κυκλωματος. :Sad: 
Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια απο οποιον γνωριζει για καποιο βιβλιο η καποιο link που θα μπορεσω να παρω πληροφοριες σχετικα με το θεωρητικο μερος της εργασιας.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να βγαλω σχεδον 80 - 100 σελιδες κατι που μαλλον ειναι λιγο δυσκολο.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## her

Τι χαρακτηριστικά θες να έχει το τροφοδοτικό σου ;;; 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί τύποι ολοκληρωμένων στην αγορά τα οποία κάνουν σχεδόν όλη την δουλεία σταθεροποίησης. Αυτά ονομάζονται regulator και θα βρεις παρά πολλές πληροφορίες στο internet. Είναι ποιο εύκολο στην κατασκευή να κάνεις χρήση αυτών. 


Με χρήση regulator
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677

και δες και γενικά στην κατηγορία τροφοδοτικά 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=292


και επίσης πολύ σημαντικό
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies

----------


## gsmaster

- Τι σχολή είσαι και πήρες τέτοιο θέμα?
- Θα κάνεις και κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού, ή μόνο θεωρητική μελέτη?
- Έχεις περιορισμόυς στο τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις? πχ σου έχουν δώσει κάποιες προδιαγραφές? Θα είναι κλασσικό γραμμικό, ή παλμοτροφοδοτικό?

Ενα "τροφοδοτικό" μπορεί να έχει χίλιες δυο παραλλάγές, σαν να λες θέλω να φτιάξω ένα "όχημα". Τι όχημα θα είναι? ποδήλατο? μηχανάκι? αυτοκίνητο? φορτηγό? αεροπλάνο?
Μερικές διευκρινήσεις θα βοηθήσουν πολύ να σου δείξουμε προς τα που να κινηθείς.  :Smile:

----------


## GEWRGE

> - Τι σχολή είσαι και πήρες τέτοιο θέμα?
> - Θα κάνεις και κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού, ή μόνο θεωρητική μελέτη?
> - Έχεις περιορισμόυς στο τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις? πχ σου έχουν δώσει κάποιες προδιαγραφές? Θα είναι κλασσικό γραμμικό, ή παλμοτροφοδοτικό?
> 
> Ενα "τροφοδοτικό" μπορεί να έχει χίλιες δυο παραλλάγές, σαν να λες θέλω να φτιάξω ένα "όχημα". Τι όχημα θα είναι? ποδήλατο? μηχανάκι? αυτοκίνητο? φορτηγό? αεροπλάνο?
> Μερικές διευκρινήσεις θα βοηθήσουν πολύ να σου δείξουμε προς τα που να κινηθείς.



φιλε μου εχω αποφασισει να κανω την κατασκευη ενος τροφοδοτικου με το ολοκληρωμενο lm723 0-30V 2,5A.ξερω τι θα χρειαστω και εχω βρει ηδη τα σχεδια για το τροφοδοτικο(θα τα αναρτησω και εδω για να τα δεις αν θελεις αργοτερα).το προβλημα το αντιμετοπιζω με το θεωριτικο μερος της ασκησης.ψαχνω να βρω γενικα στοιχεια για τα τροφοδοτικα.(δεν εχω περιορισμους και μπορω να χρησημοποιησω οτι θελω)

----------


## GEWRGE

> Τι χαρακτηριστικά θες να έχει το τροφοδοτικό σου ;;; 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί τύποι ολοκληρωμένων στην αγορά τα οποία κάνουν σχεδόν όλη την δουλεία σταθεροποίησης. Αυτά ονομάζονται regulator και θα βρεις παρά πολλές πληροφορίες στο internet. Είναι ποιο εύκολο στην κατασκευή να κάνεις χρήση αυτών. 
> 
> 
> Με χρήση regulator
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677
> 
> και δες και γενικά στην κατηγορία τροφοδοτικά 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=292
> ...



το ξερω her και εχω ηδη βρει κατι tnx.Η θεωρια ειναι αυτη που μου λειπει και δεν ξερω τι να γραψω...

----------


## Thanos10

Αφου εχεις βρει σχεδιο με το 723 κανε την περιγραφη του τροφοδοτικου και τι κανει καθε υλικο στο κυκλωμα, ξεκινα την αναλυση με τον μετ/στη την ανορθωση και συνεχισε με τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## GEWRGE

> Αφου εχεις βρει σχεδιο με το 723 κανε την περιγραφη του τροφοδοτικου και τι κανει καθε υλικο στο κυκλωμα, ξεκινα την αναλυση με τον μετ/στη την ανορθωση και συνεχισε με τα υπολοιπα.



κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα Thanos10 αλλα αυτα θα μπουν στα τελευταια κεφαλαια.στην αρχη πρεπει να βαλω γενικα για τις ανορθωσεις και τα τροφοδοτικα.μπωρεις να μου πεις ποσες μορφες ανορθωσης υπαρχουν εκτος απο την ημιανορθωση ,την απλη ,την διπλη με γεφυρα και την διπλη με δυο ανορθωτες?

----------


## Thanos10

Εκτος απο αυτα που εγραψες υπαρχουν και αλλοι τυποι ανορθωσης αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι σε ενδιαφερουν π.χ για τριφασικα συστηματα,διπλασιασμος τετραπλασιασμος κ.τ.λ.

----------


## GEWRGE

> Εκτος απο αυτα που εγραψες υπαρχουν και αλλοι τυποι ανορθωσης αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι σε ενδιαφερουν π.χ για τριφασικα συστηματα,διπλασιασμος τετραπλασιασμος κ.τ.λ.



το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην χρειαζονται τετοιες πληροφοριες.μπωρεις να μου πεις με ποια σειρα θα επρεπε να ειναι τα κεφάλαια?ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ και ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ  ΤΑΣΗΣ

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεκινας με τον μετ/στη ,ανορθωτικες διαταξεις,υπολογισμος των φιλτρων,δηλαδη τον υπολογισμο των πυκνωτων των διοδων ανορθωσεις αναλογα με τις τασεις και τα ρευματα που θελεις και συνεχιζεις με τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## GEWRGE

ευχαριστω.θα ψαξω να βρω στοιχεια και για τους μετασχηματιστες

----------

